# I want to make my car look like sports car, any idea where to get it done?



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a nice Toyota Zelas a year old black and since car has dropped in price so much its not worth selling it at literally half price from what I bought it for:

So this is what I think I need to do:

Convert my car into sports car I mean look wise but I have no idea where to get it done.

Please if anyone has any idea where to go will be great help..

Looking forward to receiving some informative comments.

Ali


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't be stupid.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Don't be stupid.


Thank you for your well elaborated comment, I asked for help not for your abuse... thank you very much...


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

ash.naz said:


> Thank you for your well elaborated comment, I asked for help not for your abuse... thank you very much...


The comment was perhaps a little harsh, but well founded. 

You want to throw money away 'improving' the car when you've already lost half the value? How much will a sporty look increase the value? What are you planning to do, sell it under false pretences to the next buyer that it’s a speed machine?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ash.naz said:


> Thank you for your well elaborated comment, I asked for help not for your abuse... thank you very much...


I think what he means (in a few more words than he used!) is that a Toyota Zelas is not and is never likely to be known as a sports car.
If you add sporty things to it - you will make it look really bad - people will think you have a small manhood and if in the UK - you would need to wear white socks and change your name to Kev.
Really - far better to sell it and invest your money in a real sports car - you could buy an older MX5, for instance - Japanese reliability, rear wheel drive, open top sporty motoring!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

"I want to make my car look like sports car, any idea where to get it done?"

The answer is the back streets of Satwa. The little car accessory shops there are a wizz at applying go faster stripes down both sides of your car. Takes about 15 minutes and only costs AED 99 due to this week's 'special price'!

If you can wait another 5 minutes and can up the budget to AED 110 then they will put matching stripes on the bonnet too!

Your car will then look like a super cool sports car and all the locals in their Ferraris and Lambos down on Beach Rd and JBR Walk will be DEAD jealous!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Best site in the world for chaving up the whip on a budget.

Halfords


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Windsweptdragon said:


> The comment was perhaps a little harsh, but well founded.
> 
> You want to throw money away 'improving' the car when you've already lost half the value? How much will a sporty look increase the value? What are you planning to do, sell it under false pretences to the next buyer that it’s a speed machine?



I am sorry nothing is well founded if abuse in involved:

It was a simple question about where to get the sporty looks done, nothing I mentioned was about false pretenses or selling...

Perhaps if you guys do not have anything to offer may I suggest lecture is certainly not required and specially assumptions are strictly not required about anyone's character...

Thank you anyway.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> "I want to make my car look like sports car, any idea where to get it done?"
> 
> The answer is the back streets of Satwa. The little car accessory shops there are a wizz at applying go faster stripes down both sides of your car. Takes about 15 minutes and only costs AED 99 due to this week's 'special price'!
> 
> ...



Finally someone with little understanding answers the question... 

Thank you so much, any idea where abouts in Satwa or any numbers you may have of anyone you know personally please PM me.

Thank you so much


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ash.naz said:


> I am sorry nothing is well founded if abuse in involved:
> 
> It was a simple question about where to get the sporty looks done, nothing I mentioned was about false pretenses or selling...
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you can't take a joke - then don't ask potentially silly questions on this forum!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> I think what he means (in a few more words than he used!) is that a Toyota Zelas is not and is never likely to be known as a sports car.
> If you add sporty things to it - you will make it look really bad - people will think you have a small manhood and if in the UK - you would need to wear white socks and change your name to Kev.
> Really - far better to sell it and invest your money in a real sports car - you could buy an older MX5, for instance - Japanese reliability, rear wheel drive, open top sporty motoring!
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, I have no intentions of wearing a White socks and changing my Name to Kev so we speak...


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

ash.naz said:


> Finally someone with little understanding answers the question...
> 
> Thank you so much, any idea where abouts in Satwa or any numbers you may have of anyone you know personally please PM me.
> 
> Thank you so much


My pleasure. No particular recs. all the car shops do stripes. Just make sure they don't charge you more than AED 99. Would love to see a picture here of you drag racing the Lambos once you have the stripes affixed.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> My pleasure. No particular recs. all the car shops do stripes. Just make sure they don't charge you more than AED 99. Would love to see a picture here of you drag racing the Lambos once you have the stripes affixed.



Yes will do... thanks


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

What colour is your car? That can help us a bit. 
If black, the stripes must be either white, yellow or bright red.
Contrast is important.


----------

